# Please Recommend an Undercoat Rake Brand



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

It's my birthday coming up in a week, and my friends have asked me to put together a wish list. Of course, it's completely filled with dog things. I usually just go into the stores and pick up the only undercoat rake there, but they wanted a brand. Does anyone absolutely ADORE the undercoat rake or other grooming tool (that is not a Furminator) that they use? If so, please leave a recommendation!

Thanks


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I just have a rake with two rows and a green handle. Scarlett HATES it, but it does a great job. She is a stock long coat so we needed a serious undercoat rake. Ours works great.

I don't see a brand name on it...sorry.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have the same one(bamboo?) It has lasted a few years and has been outside on my bar table all summer...no worse for wear. I think I got it at WM!
I use it on all three dogs, one is a long stock coat, one thick stock coat and one shorter stock coat. works great on all three. I finish up with a bristle brush to get the loose hair the rake leaves behind. I'm not a furminator fan....

Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Is there a slightly expensive splurge grooming product that you guys would recommend instead? It'll be hard to use as birthday presents if the brushes are $10 each.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would ask then for some shampoo to go along with the rake....shampoo's can get pricey! If they want to get you something for more that $10....then a gift card attached?
I wanted to buy a $100 leather muzzle this weekend(my birthday is coming up too and thought I could explain it away as a gift to myself. I decided I didn't 'need' that muzzle after all!
Why spend more on a grooming tool when a rake is a rake, after all?


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I would ask then for some shampoo to go along with the rake....shampoo's can get pricey! If they want to get you something for more that $10....then a gift card attached?
> I wanted to buy a $100 leather muzzle this weekend(my birthday is coming up too and thought I could explain it away as a gift to myself. I decided I didn't 'need' that muzzle after all!
> Why spend more on a grooming tool when a rake is a rake, after all?


Thanks for the solid advice. Maybe I'll buy myself the rake, and ask for something delish and expensive instead...like pretty dog tags and such!

Happy early birthday to you too!


----------

